# Aruba - La Cabana Beach Resort Room Assignment



## Kel (Aug 4, 2016)

Do you usually get the room that is on your Interval International confirmation when you exchange into La Cabana in Aruba?


----------



## Sookidog (Aug 5, 2016)

We were just at La Cabana in May with an Interval exchange.  We did get the same unit number that was on our Certificate.


----------



## jackio (Aug 6, 2016)

Last year we were at La Cabana and also stayed in the same unit as was on the confirmation.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 6, 2016)

La Cabana was originally sold as a fixed week fixed unit resort. It is now managed by Bluegreen which is a points based system.  
But when you see La Cabana availability in II it is almost always a fixed week owner deposit.  Hence, unless there are maintenance issues, you get the room on the confirmation.


----------



## topmom101 (Aug 7, 2016)

I am a fixed week owner at LaCabana and, yes, you will always get the room assigned by II.


----------



## Kel (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks everyone.  We’ve been assigned unit 407C.  The room is located outside of the pool area, top floor looking over a small green area, parking lot with a partial ocean view.   We would have liked a pool view/ocean view, but we’re not complaining and we won't have to hear anyone walking above us.   Cheers!


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 7, 2016)

Kel said:


> Thanks everyone.  We’ve been assigned unit 407C.  The room is located outside of the pool area, top floor looking over a small green area, parking lot with a partial ocean view.   We would have liked a pool view/ocean view, but we’re not complaining and we won't have to hear anyone walking above us.   Cheers!



Fourth floor 07 unit you will have a very nice ocean view from your balcony.  
I own u it 215 and 217 and they have a nice distant view from the second floor.  Fourth floor units such as 07 are closer to the beach and have a great view for your morning coffee. 

Enjoy!


----------



## djyamyam (Aug 7, 2016)

I've got a reservation with a Thurs check-in into unit 419D.  Its a garden view unit but looking at the resort map, it looks like it's tucked in as far back as possible.  Any insights?


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 7, 2016)

djyamyam said:


> I've got a reservation with a Thurs check-in into unit 419D.  Its a garden view unit but looking at the resort map, it looks like it's tucked in as far back as possible.  Any insights?



D units are the very big one bedroom 2 Bath units. The fourth floor will have a really nice distant water view.  Although you are "back" there is nothing (no buildings) between you and the water.


----------



## classiclincoln (Aug 9, 2016)

I found this resort map which shows the room numbers (looks like one floor only) with the check in days. Looks like the ocean view rooms are for Saturday and Sunday check in only.


----------



## lamb (Oct 25, 2017)

My exchange notes the room as 430A. It appears to be an ocean/pool view room.  I read above that the D units are large 1 BR units.  Does anyone have familiarity with A units?


----------

